# Why is gen z so sexualized?



## Skitarii (May 5, 2022)

Why is every single zoomer movement infested with lgbtq+ catgirl anime lust? At least back in the day weirdos like Warhol and Kubrick were rightfully shunned as degenerates and pedophiles; Gen Z, on the otherhand, seem to be sex-crazed despite all being kissless, hugless incels


----------



## Bogliacci (May 5, 2022)

Because they've been getting groomed from kindergarten by insane libtards. People only realized what was going on during the pandemic and they saw what was actually being taught.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 5, 2022)

easy access to porn. being able to watch porn almost anywhere with your phone.


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 5, 2022)

>"Kubrick"

nigga what?


----------



## Tism the Return (May 5, 2022)

They want what they cannot have.


----------



## urr13 account (May 5, 2022)

they're porn addicts but more than half of them are still virgins


----------



## Shidoen (May 5, 2022)

Because it’s being normalized


----------



## Fek (May 5, 2022)

I was speaking with a zoomer not long ago who attended a concert for some degen "artist" I'd never heard of. Her opening song had a chorus that went something very similar to "Fuck my fuck my fuck my face" over and over. Like this shit is just normal or acceptable to these people.

On one hand, I might just be getting to the point where I'm the old man shaking a cane at the youngins. On the other.._come the fuck on_, tho. That's just cartoonishly degenerate and yet widely accepted. 

Way, way too easy to access sexualized shit anymore, and it's all zoomers have ever known. They didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Tinfoil (May 5, 2022)

StoicMoose said:


> Because they've been getting groomed from kindergarten by insane libtards. People only realized what was going on during the pandemic and they saw what was actually being taught.



I wouldn't just say it happens in the classroom.  Any kid that is just thrown an IPad by their parents to shut them up ends up being exposed to weird shit on the internet.  And there are predators out there, waiting in whatever is popular with kids.


----------



## urr13 account (May 5, 2022)

Fek said:


> I was speaking with a zoomer not long ago who attended a concert for some degen "artist" I'd never heard of. Her opening song had a chorus that went something very similar to "Fuck my fuck my fuck my face" over and over. Like this shit is just normal or acceptable to these people.


They think porn is real because they've been watching it since they were like 12 and even the stuff they watch that isnt porn, like music videos and tiktok, is basically still porn.

Silver lining, if theres something you saw in porn and wanted to try in real life there's a good chance you can get a 19-24 year old girl to go for it.

Downside, their prospects of developing healthy relationships are damaged. Also, since they've been exposed to the pornification of everything for so long many of them have developed weird fetishes. Nick Fuentes for example likes "cat boys".

And this isn't even getting into how many of them are some kind of alt-gender surviving on a diet of SSRI's and Adderall.

What will happen as an entire generation of severly coombrained adderall-addicted SSRI-dependent retards begin to make up a larger percentage of the workforce and voting blocks, I'm not sure, but it's not something I looking forward to.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (May 5, 2022)

Tism the Return said:


> They want what they cannot have.




They covet what they see everyday.


----------



## Skitarii (May 5, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> >"Kubrick"
> 
> nigga what?


>Lolita
>Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Tinfoil (May 5, 2022)

Onlyfans girl.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (May 5, 2022)

Thank a teacher


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

over-abundance of pornography due to the advancements of technology


----------



## Beautiful Border (May 5, 2022)

Mouse Utopia. When a population lives in comfort for too long it seemingly inevitably becomes obsessed with its own genitals


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 5, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> >Lolita


the film adaptation was tame as fuck, one of the last films heavily restricted by the Hayes Code. Any of the disgusting shit is merely suggested.



Skitarii said:


> >Eyes Wide Shut


any actual sex shown in the film was shown as creepy as fuck and deliberately un sexy.

Plus I don't know anyone who ever considered Kubrick a degenerate, if anything the conspiracy theories suggest he was killed for _exposing degeneracy. _


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

have you seen the state of pop culture?


----------



## Turk on the lurk (May 5, 2022)

Unlike the 1960's sexual revolution leaned on cultural and political elements, we're in the middle of a sexual _revolution_ leaning on commercial elements. Sex, sexualization and being sexy is everywhere, especially in mass media and social media. I'm not just talking about porn, look at fashion, social trends, advertisements...


----------



## Skitarii (May 5, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> the film adaptation was tame as fuck, one of the last films heavily restricted by the Hayes Code. Any of the disgusting shit is merely suggested.
> 
> 
> any actual sex shown in the film was shown as creepy as fuck and deliberately un sexy.
> ...


Bullshit, if he was still alive, he would've co-produced cuties


----------



## Fek (May 5, 2022)

Turk on the lurk said:


> Unlike the 1960's sexual revolution leaned on cultural and political elements, we're in the middle of a sexual _revolution_ leaning on commercial elements. Sex, sexualization and being sexy is everywhere, especially in mass media and social media. I'm not just talking about porn, look at fashion, social trends, advertisements...


While simultaneously pushing that it's okay to be a tub of goo, at that. I can't so much as glance in the general direction of the women's clothing section at any store I've been in without there being a picture of a fucking manatee in a thong hanging from a wall.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (May 5, 2022)

Public shaming through bullying has been eradicated and needs to be brought back.


----------



## Michael Pemulis (May 5, 2022)

People have always had sex, retard.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (May 5, 2022)

Social Media.


----------



## Skitarii (May 5, 2022)

Michael Pemulis said:


> People have always had sex, retard.


When will you?


----------



## I Love Beef (May 5, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Public shaming through bullying has been eradicated and needs to be brought back.


"everything has sex in it wah wah wah"

>1960s had girls wearing go go boots and being sexually liberated
>1970s continued this and there was lots of sex drugs and rock n roll
>1980s came with the proliferation of playboy and models
>1990s had alternative media, which mean stuff like skinemax, the spice channel, and computer porn

OP IS A FAG, TOUCH GRASS AND GET LAID FAGGOT

(how'd I do @SeniorFuckFace)


----------



## Michael Pemulis (May 5, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> When will you?


Heavy projection.


----------



## JT Marlin (May 5, 2022)

Easy accessibility of porn, normalizing of degeneracy and lack of shaming culture.


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 5, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Bullshit, if he was still alive, he would've co-produced cuties


Nigga that was a french film he'd have fuck all to do it with it

>but hurr durr netflix is american and so is Kubrick 
They only picked it up for distribution 

If you're gonna complain at least have valid complaints nigger


----------



## Skitarii (May 5, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Nigga that was a french film he'd have fuck all to do it with it
> 
> >but hurr durr netflix is american and so is Kubrick
> They only picked it up for distribution
> ...


Stanlé Kúbrickè est français, non?


----------



## Henry V (May 5, 2022)

As someone who recently got out of the public school system. I can say that schools aren't teaching kids to be degenerate, rather, they fail to prevent degeneracy from running rampant. A combination of normal puberty and hypersexualized media.


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 5, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Stanlé Kúbrickè est français, non?


Non. Kubrick est américain. Il a vécu en Grande-Bretange.


Fuck it's been forever since I've written in French.


----------



## Michael Pemulis (May 5, 2022)

Henry V said:


> As someone who recently got out of the public school system


I don't doubt it for one second


----------



## Skitarii (May 5, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Non. Kubrick est américain. Il a vécu en Grande-Bretange.
> 
> 
> Fuck it's been forever since I've written in French.


What parallel universe are you living in where the famed Stanlé Kúbrickè is American?




Here's him posing next to the great wall of china


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 5, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> What parallel universe are you living in where the famed Stanlé Kúbrickè is American?
> 
> View attachment 3251559
> 
> Here's him posing next to the great wall of china


That's clearly the Space Needle in New York City, Denmark.


----------



## Foxxo (May 5, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> >"Kubrick"
> 
> nigga what?


You haven't seen The Shining.


----------



## Tinfoil (May 5, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Bullshit, if he was still alive, he would've co-produced cuties


If you took out the actual softcore CP scenes, Cuties would've made a good point about the dangers of kids being influenced by online content.  But since Hollywood is run by certain people... well you know.


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 5, 2022)

Foxxo said:


> You haven't seen The Shining.


I've seen it atleast 5 times this year alone.


----------



## Foxxo (May 5, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> I've seen it atleast 5 times this year alone.


So you've seen the furry handjob scene five times this year alone.


----------



## Deadwaste (May 5, 2022)

horny


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 5, 2022)

Here's a question I've never gotten to ask the older generations. I'm looking for people who attended and graduated pre-2000 mostly. 

How normalized was it for the boys to grope the girls? I don't mean cop a feel by the lockers when no one's looking because it's your girl, I mean boys grabbing girl's tits and asses whenever they see an excuse, mostly with girl friends (not girlfriends). I saw it a ton going through school.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 5, 2022)

Sociopathy.


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 5, 2022)

Foxxo said:


> So you've seen the furry handjob scene five times this year alone.


First off it was a furry blowjob 
Second at least 7 times because that's a funny scene


----------



## Fek (May 5, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Here's a question I've never gotten to ask the older generations. I'm looking for people who attended and graduated pre-2000 mostly.
> 
> How normalized was it for the boys to grope the girls? I don't mean cop a feel by the lockers when no one's looking because it's your girl, I mean boys grabbing girl's tits and asses whenever they see an excuse, mostly with girl friends (not girlfriends). I saw it a ton going through school.


I recall retards doing shit like that once in a while, which was typically followed by getting slapped or chided. Girls didn't act like they were helpless (relatively speaking) while also never acting like it was "okay" for the boys to be doing that shit. I recall it happening to someone's girl once, and that guy ended up having a trip to the nurse's office..

Regardless, it wasn't seen as some world-ending moment for the girls, or that they were "liduraly raped, gaiz." It also didn't happen more than probably a handful of times in a school year, because acting like a lecher vs being one was generally considered the line. I _did_ grow up somewhere (and some _time_) that personal responsibility and accountability were pushed pretty hard, tho. Lingering/perpetual victimhood was seen as shameful pathetic behavior (as it should be).

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## likeacrackado (May 5, 2022)

Early and extremely convenient access to porn and the overt sexualization of popular media. If somehow they avoid all of that, they'll still get it via cultural osmosis.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 5, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Here's a question I've never gotten to ask the older generations. I'm looking for people who attended and graduated pre-2000 mostly.
> 
> How normalized was it for the boys to grope the girls? I don't mean cop a feel by the lockers when no one's looking because it's your girl, I mean boys grabbing girl's tits and asses whenever they see an excuse, mostly with girl friends (not girlfriends). I saw it a ton going through school.


Wasn't very common and you'd very likely get the shit beat out of you, either by the girl or her boyfriend or this punk dude who was kinda obsessed with beating people up. You'd just tell him what happened and he'd get to it.

We had a very tiny white girl get suspended for fucking up a black football player after he grabbed her tits. That was kinda funny.


----------



## Tinfoil (May 5, 2022)

I was watching VR trolling and came across this.


----------



## Frozen in time (May 5, 2022)

teenagers have obviously been horny for years its in there Nature but with easier access to porn its easier for them to get there hormones to kicking but its just has gotten out of hand as of late with too much sex positivity


----------



## Wormy (May 6, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Here's a question I've never gotten to ask the older generations. I'm looking for people who attended and graduated pre-2000 mostly.
> 
> How normalized was it for the boys to grope the girls? I don't mean cop a feel by the lockers when no one's looking because it's your girl, I mean boys grabbing girl's tits and asses whenever they see an excuse, mostly with girl friends (not girlfriends). I saw it a ton going through school.


Ehhhh, it came in surges and dips. At least where I went, grabbing a girl without permission was a great way to your nuts punched or kicked in short order, and in my day, the girl would have walked while the guy got disciplined further.


----------



## SnowBall (May 8, 2022)

Gen z has no middle ground with sex. Zoomers are either terminally coom brained jerking off to degenerate fetish shit or so anti sex to the point where they get triggered by fictional female characters looking even the slightest bit attractive.


----------



## LurkNoMore (May 8, 2022)

We live in a sexually "liberated" age. The outcomes of the 60s and liberal thought has led us here. The internet has of course sped this up, allowing people to congregate on shared "interests." Just look at the explosion of transgenderism. Without the internet such rampant degeneracy would not have been possible.


----------



## Xerxes IX (May 8, 2022)

SnowBall said:


> Gen z has no middle ground with sex. Zoomers are either terminally coom brained jerking off to degenerate fetish shit or so anti sex to the point where they get triggered by fictional female characters looking even the slightest bit attractive.


Show Gen Z a woman with large breasts and half of them will be saying STEP ON ME MOMMY and cracking jokes about drinking her breast milk and the other half will be disgusted by her and claim her appearance is misogynistic. 

The degeneracy shit is interesting because despite all the noise about sexual harassment and #metoo zoomers have no problems saying this about or even to real people. They have no boundaries and it's definitely social media's fault.


----------



## Sugriva (May 8, 2022)

It's because they're all terminally online. Instead of being outside and making friends and finding a partner, they're on twitter interacting with 40 year old AGP trannies spamming uwu cat girl porn. It is a huge mistake to give teenagers free access to a social sphere where they're in regular contact with degenerates 2 or 3 times older than them.


----------



## Land of Noz (May 11, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Here's a question I've never gotten to ask the older generations. I'm looking for people who attended and graduated pre-2000 mostly.
> 
> How normalized was it for the boys to grope the girls? I don't mean cop a feel by the lockers when no one's looking because it's your girl, I mean boys grabbing girl's tits and asses whenever they see an excuse, mostly with girl friends (not girlfriends). I saw it a ton going through school.



I graduated high school at the end of the 2000s, so I'm probably younger than you'd like, but I can say that it wasn't really normal at all by high school. In middle school it was somewhat common for guys to snap girls bra-straps during class. In other words you're sitting at your desk, a girl is in front of you, you can see her bra strap through her shirt, and then grab it and snap it. This was somewhat common from some of the hornier guys to get girls' attention and flirt, I guess like pulling someone's hair or pig-tails. I think at one point the teachers talked to everyone about it and made clear it was not okay, and some girls were upset by it, but by and large it was seen as somewhat playful flirting. That being said that's pretty much as far as it went, I can't say I remember seeing guys blatantly grab girls tits or asses, and if they did I believe they got in trouble. As others said, doing that would be a good way to get your ass kicked or get a girl to slap the shit out of you. 

Kind of crazy to me that you said it was common when you were in school. What was your school like? Was it mostly blacks?


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 11, 2022)

Land of Noz said:


> I graduated high school at the end of the 2000s, so I'm probably younger than you'd like, but I can say that it wasn't really normal at all by high school. In middle school it was somewhat common for guys to snap girls bra-straps during class. In other words you're sitting at your desk, a girl is in front of you, you can see her bra strap through her shirt, and then grab it and snap it. This was somewhat common from some of the hornier guys to get girls' attention and flirt, I guess like pulling someone's hair or pig-tails. I think at one point the teachers talked to everyone about it and made clear it was not okay, and some girls were upset by it, but by and large it was seen as somewhat playful flirting. That being said that's pretty much as far as it went, I can't say I remember seeing guys blatantly grab girls tits or asses, and if they did I believe they got in trouble. As others said, doing that would be a good way to get your ass kicked or get a girl to slap the shit out of you.
> 
> Kind of crazy to me that you said it was common when you were in school. What was your school like? Was it mostly blacks?


Very mixed, but the behaviour I'm mentioning came from white people. The school of course would have zero tolerance, but what bothers me is how complacent the girls were with it. It's a shift from self-respect to a victimhood mentality, and they don't react whatsoever other than trying to move away from it. It often went unreported or unnoticed.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (May 11, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> easy access to porn. being able to watch porn almost anywhere with your phone.


The guy I knew in the early-mid 2000's who had a dedicated dialup line and a personal computer was a porn addict before 6th grade. Hardcore hentai stuff. He is now transgender and in a fetish relationship with another TiM dominatrix that's pretty gross looking. 
Fast forward to gen Z having a private computer, high speed internet, and massively grown porn industries.


----------



## snailslime (May 11, 2022)

imagine thinking that sexualisiation doesn't happen in every generation.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (May 11, 2022)

It does but the degree and direction is different for each generation.
The Romans and Ottomans had sexualization issues during their decline.


----------



## Land of Noz (May 11, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Very mixed, but the behaviour I'm mentioning came from white people. The school of course would have zero tolerance, but what bothers me is how complacent the girls were with it. It's a shift from self-respect to a victimhood mentality, and they don't react whatsoever other than trying to move away from it. It often went unreported or unnoticed.



That is pretty weird tbh, mainly that the girls tolerate it. Horny guys will try all sorts of stuff, but if that happened while I was in middle school or high school, the girls would've definitely physically retaliated or told a teacher. I mean fuck, I remember in middle school and shit talking about how when you're hanging out with a girl watching a movie or something, if you want to find out if she's into you just move your hand so your pinky is touching her, if she doesn't immediately recoil then you can go farther etc. Even that felt nerve-wracking at the time. I can't believe the minds of the youth are so corrupted they're just grabbing handfuls of ass and titty and it's tolerated as normal. Then again I'm not totally surprised, I had a zoomer gf for a couple years and she was hypersexual. She'd also tell all her friends and coworkers intimate details of our sex life and acted like I was an old-fashioned prude when I told her this pissed me off. Idk, it seems like zoomers have a strange relationship with sexuality borne out of the internet.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 11, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Here's a question I've never gotten to ask the older generations. I'm looking for people who attended and graduated pre-2000 mostly.
> 
> How normalized was it for the boys to grope the girls? I don't mean cop a feel by the lockers when no one's looking because it's your girl, I mean boys grabbing girl's tits and asses whenever they see an excuse, mostly with girl friends (not girlfriends). I saw it a ton going through school.



At my HS that would have ended up with the guy in the back of a cop's patrol car. The admin had a 0 tolerance policy on sexual harassment.


----------



## WULULULULU (May 11, 2022)

SnowBall said:


> Gen z has no middle ground


This basically applies to any culture with GenZ, not just sex.


----------



## Rosy Reptile (May 12, 2022)

snailslime said:


> imagine thinking that sexualisiation doesn't happen in every generation.


I can never tell if the guys who post this exact thing in every thread like this are either massive degens with delusions, or just totally unaware of what's going on


----------



## Skitarii (May 12, 2022)

Rosy Reptile said:


> I can never tell if the guys who post this exact thing in every thread like this are either massive degens with delusions, or just totally unaware of what's going on


It's snailslime, she wants to have consequence-free sex and kill her babies


----------



## snailslime (May 12, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> It's snailslime, she wants to have consequence-free sex and kill her babies


dead babies are hilarious.


----------



## Skitarii (May 12, 2022)

snailslime said:


> dead babies are hilarious.


----------



## snailslime (May 12, 2022)

Skitarii said:


>


----------



## Skitarii (May 12, 2022)

snailslime said:


> View attachment 3272945


Least mentally ill pro-choicer


----------



## snailslime (May 12, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Least mentally ill pro-choicer


imagine caring about a blood clot


----------



## Rosy Reptile (May 12, 2022)

snailslime said:


> imagine caring about a blood clot


Why do you feel the need to have sex with so many unlikable men?  I mean even aside from moral questions, you actually have to get in your car and go there and be with an unpleasant person.  We have technology, this stuff can be done long distance


----------



## Skitarii (May 12, 2022)

snailslime said:


> imagine caring about a blood clot


Sorry my mom loved me bruh


----------



## snailslime (May 12, 2022)

Rosy Reptile said:


> Why do you feel the need to have sex with so many unlikable men


most men are low value, ew.



Skitarii said:


> Sorry my mom loved me bruh


lol (x)


----------



## Rosy Reptile (May 12, 2022)

snailslime said:


> most men are low value, ew.
> 
> 
> lol (x)


Do you consider yourself a high value woman

where is the value


----------



## Skitarii (May 12, 2022)

Rosy Reptile said:


> Do you consider yourself a high value *woman*


I got bad news bud


----------



## Rosy Reptile (May 12, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> I got bad news bud


Hol up I thought you said _she_ wanted to have abortions.  Is it a he with a  futuristic cyberwomb?


----------



## Skitarii (May 12, 2022)

Rosy Reptile said:


> Hol up I thought you said _she_ wanted to have abortions.  Is it a he with a  futuristic cyberwomb?


"""""He""""" did black magic on his girldick to gain a jewwomb


----------



## Rosy Reptile (May 12, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> """""He""""" did black magic on his girldick to gain a jewwomb


This is beyond me.

Anyhow it's hard to judge or hate people who are just flat out honest whores (which is of course still soul and life destroying) and recognize that they're in the gutter, but there's this whole weird narcissistic normalfag middleground that really grinds my gears.  To bring this back on topic, I wonder where gen Z generally lies on that spectrum.


----------



## snailslime (May 12, 2022)

Rosy Reptile said:


> Do you consider yourself a high value woman
> 
> where is the value


just compare the personal hygiene of most of the men you know to the women you know.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (May 12, 2022)

Sugriva said:


> It's because they're all terminally online. Instead of being outside and making friends and finding a partner, they're on twitter interacting with 40 year old AGP trannies spamming uwu cat girl porn. It is a huge mistake to give teenagers free access to a social sphere where they're in regular contact with degenerates 2 or 3 times older than them.


I think we're at the point where we need PTAs telling kids/parents about pedos online.

I would be totally pro schools having their own intranets where kids can discuss and hang out.


----------



## SnowBall (May 12, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> I think we're at the point where we need PTAs telling kids/parents about pedos online.
> 
> I would be totally pro schools having their own intranets where kids can discuss and hang out.


There needs to be more awareness to chatting with strangers online on general. I’ve seen way too many Zoomers, especially minors, who write their entire life story online and are way too open and free with personal information. I remember Degrassi did an episode where a girl almost gets raped by a pedo she met online who was posing as a teenage boy and that was from 2001. In fact I saw more awareness and PSAs of internet safety back then than now.


----------



## Tinfoil (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Skitarii (May 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> just compare the personal hygiene of most of the men you know to the women you know.


Don't dudes shower twice as often as women on average?


----------



## Uncle Phil (May 13, 2022)

Young people are horny in general -- i mean Christ I can remember being in high school and the hormones making me a borderline-insane monster. This element is universal to every generation.

Something that's actutely affecting gen Z, though, is an issue I raised in the trans criticism thread: the cultural and political conversations among young people on the left are so obsessively hyperfocused on issues of sex and sexuality (and race). The editorial biases of left-wing media over the last 10 years have conspicuously elevated idpol issues at the expense of what used to be the central left-wing issues, like wealth and environment. 

Basically, it serves the interests of the rich for the rebellious youth to be distracted with LGBT/BLM bullshit instead of blaming the entrenched wealthy class for royally fucking their opportunities and futures. So they co-opted the left by promoting fringe voices and victim stories over the more based progressive arguments like "fuck you CEOs getting paid a THOUSAND times more than the burger flippers doing the actual work".


----------



## Skitarii (May 13, 2022)

Uncle Phil said:


> Young people are horny in general -- i mean Christ I can remember being in high school and the hormones making me a borderline-insane monster. This element is universal to every generation.
> 
> Something that's actutely affecting gen Z, though, is an issue I raised in the trans criticism thread: the cultural and political conversations among young people on the left are so obsessively hyperfocused on issues of sex and sexuality (and race). The editorial biases of left-wing media over the last 10 years have conspicuously elevated idpol issues at the expense of what used to be the central left-wing issues, like wealth and environment.
> 
> Basically, it serves the interests of the rich for the rebellious youth to be distracted with LGBT/BLM bullshit instead of blaming the entrenched wealthy class for royally fucking their opportunities and futures. So they co-opted the left by promoting fringe voices and victim stories over the more based progressive arguments like "fuck you CEOs getting paid a THOUSAND times more than the burger flippers doing the actual work".


Occupy wall street types still exist in some degree, it's just that modern day leftists want their anarkiddie commune to also provide publically-funded sex reassignment surgery and CRT for children. I'd say corporate interests have done a great job making leftism look like a joke on the world stage


----------



## snailslime (May 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> just compare the personal hygiene of most of the men you know to the women you know.





Skitarii said:


> Don't dudes shower twice as often as women on average?
> 
> View attachment 3276025


showering every day isn't good for your hair, but women tend to sweat/smell less than men do so they don't need to.


----------



## Skitarii (May 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> showering every day isn't good for your hair


Uh oh!

Stinky!!


----------



## snailslime (May 13, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> Stinky!!


it's a fact, not some half-assed opinion.


			https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/319848


----------



## Skitarii (May 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> it's a fact, not some half-assed opinion.
> 
> 
> https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/319848


t. Stinky doctor who never showers


----------



## Yuri_ (May 13, 2022)

"Why is every single zoomer movement infested with lgbtq+ catgirl anime lust?"

Because the great satan is unironically some kind of biblical demon, and it wants to corrupt everything in its path.


----------



## Shidoen (May 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> View attachment 3272945





snailslime said:


> imagine caring about a blood clot


Lol, that looks like that tumor I had.


----------



## Trust Me I Know (May 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> showering every day isn't good for your hair, but women tend to sweat/smell less than men do so they don't need to.


You don't need to wash your hair every time you shower/bathe.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (May 13, 2022)

0Chance said:


> I wouldn't just say it happens in the classroom.  Any kid that is just thrown an IPad by their parents to shut them up ends up being exposed to weird shit on the internet.  And there are predators out there, waiting in whatever is popular with kids.


it's not my job to teach ethics and morality. I try to influence children in the right way by the books i choose for class, but if your tween daughter ends up only being able to orgasm while getting dicked down by the family dog and no other time, that is weird internet shit--the _Outsiders _and I can't fix that.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 13, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Don't dudes shower twice as often as women on average?
> 
> View attachment 3276025


Whats the source for this? Every source I find says the opposite; ie that women shower more (and longer).


----------



## snailslime (May 13, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> t. Stinky doctor who never showers


tell me the women you know irl are more stinky than the men you know with a straight face.


----------



## Shidoen (May 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> tell me the women you know irl are more stinky than the men you know with a straight face.


This may be a bias but I can’t handle the smell of woman’s perfume too much. Going into that or a candle store always makes me quesy. However, I like the smell of gasoline and oil. Might be a preference thing overall.


----------



## Skitarii (May 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> tell me the women you know irl are more stinky than the men you know with a straight face.


You

Let's meet up


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 13, 2022)

As always, powerful people demand catamites.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 13, 2022)

Generation Z is too sexualized to the point where replacing real sex with polyamorous and virtual reality sex is becoming not just the norm, but a reality that plagues the kids in which the powers that be now want to separate and destroy the nuclear family from within.

There’s a reason why TikTok has become so accessible to not just people that make up fake disabilities and genders, but also gay teachers that want to teach gender identity to kids from kindergarten to the seventh grade.

Also:



snailslime said:


> View attachment 3272945


How long did you have that saved on your file drive?


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 13, 2022)

snailslime said:


> View attachment 3272945


can you fucking spoiler that shit next time christ


----------



## SaltyFanta (May 15, 2022)

Society has become so deeply sexualised. I could not feasibly go a day without hearing about something sexual.

Thinking about my friend group I can see why, two of my friends draw porn, another is pretty much an open coomer.

Coomunism is everywhere.


----------

